# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Website development question

## existenceproduct

So I am working on a website(obviously) that will use live streaming(possibly embedded from twitch, unsure ATM) in addition to other features that I could pretty much write in any language. I know python, PHP, JavaScript, and Java(not planning on using this though Web Development Company Charlotte, it's just part of my knowledge), and I am about to start learning jquery In a general scenario, which language or set of languages, would you consider best for web development, and for what reasons? I realize this is a highly opinionated question, and I have Googled it, but I can't find a proper answer for me to be able to decide which route to take.

----------

